# Rabbit needs permanent home



## Crazyfarm (Apr 14, 2018)

About 8 months ago someone my friend works with was made homeless and I offered to look after their rabbit while they found new accommodation as I had an old unused hutch. Now after months of trying to make contact they have told me they no longer want him back as they don't have the space. I need to find him a loving forever home but he will need to go to an experienced home as he isn't to be fully trusted he has bitten me and my daughter on occasions. One minute he is lovely the next he is grumpy. He needs someone who has the time to give him the freedom he craves and I'm just not the person I just wanted to help him out. Has anyone got an suggestions I don't want him to be put to sleep or end up in the wrong hands but I can't keep him permanently. Thanks


----------

